

Back As The First Result In Google For "Hacker News" - Robelius
https://www.google.com/search?aq=f&gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=hacker+news

======
briandear
That's great, because otherwise, no one would have found it.

